# At what temp does Great Stuff Foam catch fire?



## 64pvolvo1800

sinistersix said:


> So ive watched 1000 videos on sealing non IC recessed can lights. I got some insullite boxes and sealed them down with foam.
> 
> Ive also seen videos (though I didnt do this part) where people seal the inside of the can itself, from underneath, with foam. Im not sure if I want to do this part, especially with the insullate box above the lights in the attic.
> 
> At what temperature does Great Stuff catch fire? I am somewhat paranoid because the can says extremely flammable, but I have CFLs in each housing so it wont be more than 150 degrees or so.
> 
> Even if some foam is touching the can light, is it cause to worry?
> Should I foam the little holes inside the can housing itself or leave it alone since I have the insullite box above it?


I don't know the answer but I envision several ******** saying "hey, y'all wanna watch me do an exparamant?" Followed by a fire department response and we'll see it on channel 2!!!!


----------



## joecaption

I'd never seal them up from the inside.
http://greatstuff.dow.com/

Use the fire block.


----------



## shazapple

" Cured foam is combustible and will burn if exposed to temperatures above 240°F (116°C). Do not apply GREAT STUFF™ foam around heaters, high heat lamps or recessed lighting ﬁxtures, radiators, furnaces or ﬁ replaces where it could contact heat-conducting surfaces. Do not use GREAT STUFF™ foam inside electrical boxes or panels (applications around the boxes are permitted). "

http://greatstuff.dow.com/directions-and-safe-handling/


----------



## SPS-1

...and until it cures, the vapors are very flamable. 

http://greatstuff.dow.com/pdfs/consumer_safety.pdf


----------



## Nailbags

Those Can lights are to have a gasket seal on them. Why do you want to use foam? This is were being super anal about air leaking may cause more trouble then it is worth.


----------



## asinsulation

if you have boxes airsealed over the top, it is pointless to apply on the inside of the can as well. Also, I wouldn't recommend that either way. Most companies do sell an airtight trim to fit inside of the light, which is probably your best bet. But let me reiterate, if the insulite boxes are in place, there shouldn't be a need.


----------

